# MSi z77 mpower debug code 29



## louis93 (Jun 11, 2012)

My motherboard gives the 29 debug code i did reset the cmos and switched to the other bios still doesn't work.please i need help


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

full specs please.

Sounds like you have the notorious msi bios problem, read here https://service.msicomputer.com/msi_user/support/techfaqdetail.aspx?formid=3009


----------



## louis93 (Jun 11, 2012)

i7 3770K
8 GB CORSAIR VENGENCE 1600
256 SAMSUNG EVO SSD
850 CORSAIR POWER SUPPLY.

i wont be able to update it because it doesn't even go into bios.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have you tried flipping the switch on the board?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

That's a code 62, and as mentioned it seems to be a BIOS issue.


----------



## louis93 (Jun 11, 2012)

yes i have tried to flip the switch still the same :[ if u have any ideas please tell me i saved 2 years for my pc.Hardware is expensive in south-africa


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

You must see a splash screen. Right? Press the proper function combination to enter BIOS screen. If your computer doesn't even boot then there is more of a problem than just error 29. Have you recently changed anything?


----------



## louis93 (Jun 11, 2012)

thanx for the posts looks like my pci slot failed.
when i install my graphics card in my second pci slot it worked.
but without a graphics card it gave that error.
I think the first pci slot might be broken so it shorted out.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if your board has a speaker do you hear any beeps?

take out all the RAM and try and boot, you should hear a series of beeps to say no memory installed, if you do not then that would indicate a problem with the board.


----------

